# Hyatt Portfolio Points



## bradj (Nov 9, 2021)

I'm currently at Sunset Harbor. My buddy just returned from the "owner update" and told me the Portfolio Points were now $23 per point. It seems unusual to me that increasing the price of an already unsuccessful product is an unusual approach. The cost of the points seem to fluctuate depending on what rep you talk to, how difficult you are to close, and how serious Covid is at the time. I guess my real question is, how does the value (wrong word, I meant price) of the Portfolio Points reflect on the HRC deeded Legacy points I already own? If the Portfolio Points are worth so much, then why can't I get more than a few thousand dollars for my 2 Beach House Diamond weeks? The math just don't work out. Has
 anyone found a market place where a price has been established on Portfolio Points resales?


----------



## echino (Nov 9, 2021)

eBay. In the past, portfolio points resale price was approximately zero. Now maybe slightly more:









						1,450 Hyatt Portfolio Club Points Annual   | eBay
					

Hyatt Portfolio Club. 1,450 Hyatt Points. Points are good for two years. Use at Multiple Hyatt Resorts. List of resorts is below. Hyatt Residence Club Sedona, Piñon Pointe. Hyatt Residence Club Grand Aspen.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## bradj (Nov 10, 2021)

echino said:


> eBay. In the past, portfolio points resale price was approximately zero. Now maybe slightly more:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For those of you who may be considering Hyatt's Portfolio Program (HPP), I would urge you to check out echino's link to e-bay"s auction of 1450 Portfolio Points. I guess we'll see where the bidding goes Currently (11/10 @6:00 P.M.) the bidding is at $3.25 for the entire 1450 points + closing costs. That's NOT $3.25 per point. That's $3.25 for ALL the points. I'm sure the price will be higher by the time the bidding is over Friday 11/12 noon. This doesn't represent a very good value for the HPP program. Don't just walk away from this program. RUN. Or, bid on it!


----------



## alameda94501 (Nov 10, 2021)

In speaking with Bill Gabrielli, who brokers the timeshare secondary market, he's tried to offer points for $0 and could not find takers in 2019 and 2020.  

Also - When you look at the Portfolio program, the secondary purchaser loses all benefits of the points.  If you look at the thread here, I've published their table for "NON-AUTHORIZED RESALE" (far right column):  https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/h...wait-list-and-reservations-hrc-vs-hpc.294335/

Here are some of the degraded or lost benefits:

Can only bank/borrow points for a reservation in *30 days from date booked *(basically half of the LCUP period)
No waitlist for legacy HRC units
No request list at all for Portfolio (HPC) units
Get the view you want for only 400 points!  (For developer purchased points it's between 25-100 points)
No Beyond program (no loss there)


----------



## bradj (Dec 21, 2021)

echino said:


> eBay. In the past, portfolio points resale price was approximately zero. Now maybe slightly more:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Echino, Thanks for the heads up on the 1450 Portfolio Points on e-bay. I dislike the PP program so much that I took my own advice and bid on the 1450 points. I was the high bidder on the points. Five dollars and fifty cents. Yes $5.50. I went through the purchase program, but Hyatt wasn't in the Christmas spirit and exercised ROFR. I didn't get this one pulled off. However, I guess this helps establish what the value of PP are on the open market. Not much higher than what you said. Zero. (Hyatt retail value at last in person update $23.06 X  1450 = $33,437) Someone must have wanted out of the PP program pretty bad to take what must have been a huge beating. There were only 7 bids on the 1450 PP package and I think only 4 bidders. I got real lucky on an e bay listing several years back. (That's on a different thread) I'd still take a chance in the future on a deal and hope Hyatt wouldn't exercise ROFR. I'm not out anything.


----------



## Kal (Dec 22, 2021)

That's actually a good deal....the best I have seen so far.  Even better is that Hyatt gets stuck where they buy their own stuff.  Moreover, they get to tell prospective buyers that there is INDEED a resale market.  And of course they will never say those valuable treasures sold for $0.003 per point.  Now all they need to do is find some sucker to buy them again for $23.06 per point.

Late Breaking News!  I hear that there is a new HPP Director of Sales.  His name is P.T. Barnum.  _“There's a sucker born every minute.”_


----------



## hcarman (Jan 9, 2022)

Funny thing is at the owner's update Hyatt wanted to "take" our week 52 at Carmel in exchange for portfolio points - but the catch was they also wanted us to pay for some additional points.  We said  "heck no"- at least Carmel week 52 has some value if we want to sell, Portfolio has none.  They looked at us like we were crazy when we told them our week had more value than their points.


----------

